# Happy Birthday, Pete



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

May you have many, many more to come!!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pete -

Have a GREAT day!!

All the best for a fantastic birthday and a year full of pleasant surprises!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A terrible limerick for Pete:

There once was a guy named Pete,
Whose birthday was happy and sweet.
He took the day off,
Claimed he had a cough,
And rested his tired feet.

Happy Birthday, Pete!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Have a very happy birthday today, Pete! :smiles:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I wish you the best Pete! 

Happy Birthday

MMV


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Man, it seems like everyday someone has a birthday! 
Hope you have a good day Pete and many happy returns! (I tell that to my accountant every year too

An even worse limerick for Pete!

_*A birthday boy named Pete
had really smelly feet 
he took off his socks
and started to wheeze and
someone said 
I got wine
since you got the cheese*_


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

All the "BEST" for you Pete.

I've told you in the past,your very impressive for a teenager  
CC


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy, happy birthday, Pete!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have a wonderful birthday Pete!



A great birthday, with cake, friends and family.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Pete the Moderator??

You people have birthdays too??!!   

Well, I can start by saying that only the coolest people have birthdays in January, and I have enjoyed your moderating very much!

On this day in 1967, The Green Bay Packers played and WON the first Super Bowl. (snicker)

Another great moderator was born on this date, none other than MLK Jr.

I don't have any snappy limericks for you Pete, but have a very Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Pete. Have you been to fusion yet? A former employee of mine is co running the kitchen....I have heard good things about it but haven't been there yet


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!!! Had a wonderful, do-nothing day here. Took the day off from work and curled up with a book all day!!! Wanda then attempted (quite well I might add) to make me a few of my favorite French Bistro dishes for my dinner. We had a wonderful Lyonnaise Salad followed by Cassoulet filled with sausage, pork and duck confit. It was great! Oh, yeah, I did exert so energy. Took the dog to the woods for a long walk. That was about the most work I did do. It was a perfect day!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, Happy (belated) Birthday wishes to a great contributor of ChefTalk!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Although belated, I send my wishes for a great year ahead! :bounce: 

Mezz


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy belated b-day Pete!!! what a meal....yummmm


----------

